

Hackers and Founders Meetup tonight in San Jose - iamelgringo

Please, feel free to drop by.  We still have room.<p>http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737
======
ph0rque
> <http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737>

ahh, if it was only <http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1337>

;~)

